
Hobby Lobby Illegally Imported Cuneiform into the United States from Iraq - dmritard96
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/05/nyregion/hobby-lobby-artifacts-smuggle-iraq.html
======
singularity2001
“new to the world of acquiring these items” Oh, smuggling is illegal?

------
everdayimhustln
Magical thinking apparently includes freedom from respecting laws and ethics,
and cheaping out on family planning for more magical "reasons."

------
hprotagonist
in this universe, apparently L. Bob Rife owns a crafts store, not CNN.

now, where'd i put my google glass...

